# Touch Down Jesus



## ApiCutter (Jun 15, 2010)

Burnt down last night!

Lightning Strikes Jesus


----------



## Pheonix (Jun 15, 2010)

spending $250,000 you'd think they'd use non-flammable materials.


----------



## Gudj (Jun 15, 2010)

I always used to laugh when I passed that statue. 
Now I will laugh harder.


----------



## relapse420 (Jun 15, 2010)

now that is irony ,the i-ro-nee!


----------

